# Failed and wasted two years at university



## dh94 (Jul 19, 2013)

I wasted two years.

I failed the first year of the university and I had to re-take the same year.

Then I passed to second year and I failed it, too.

Now when new education year starts, I will re-take the second year again.




Is there anybody who is familiar with failing at university and wasting years?


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

You've got no one to blame but yourself. Attend the classes, pay attention, and do your work. If you don't do that, you've got no right to complain.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> Oh thanks captain obvious, did she complain anywhere? Cause i don't see it.


Then why are you even responding if you didn't read OP's post?


----------



## dh94 (Jul 19, 2013)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> You've got no one to blame but yourself. Attend the classes, pay attention, and do your work. If you don't do that, you've got no right to complain.


I am not blaming anybody and I am not complaining. 
I am simply sharing something.
Calm down bro.


----------



## dh94 (Jul 19, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> There are no complaints in the first post, only facts.


Thanks.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> There are no complaints in the first post, only facts.


They are indeed facts. Facts OP is obviously displeased about. Now, regardless of the outcome of this semantic pedantry, I felt like offering them some solid advice. That's what this forum is for; no need to get offended.



dh94 said:


> I am not blaming anybody and I am not complaining.
> I am simply sharing something.
> Calm down bro.


Feel free to take the advice regardless.

In any event, to answer your question, no, I am not familiar with failing two years of university. How does one feel in that situation, exactly? How'd you end up there?


----------



## dh94 (Jul 19, 2013)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> They are indeed facts. Facts OP is obviously displeased about. Now, regardless of the outcome of this semantic pedantry, I felt like offering them some solid advice. That's what this forum is for; no need to get offended.
> 
> Feel free to take the advice regardless.
> 
> In any event, to answer your question, no, I am not familiar with failing two years of university. How does one feel in that situation, exactly? How'd you end up there?


Well, my subject needs heavy memorizing and I lack that. So i fail.


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

There's no sense in guilt in this I think. Sure you could have done better, may be, ideally, but life is not ideal. I personally have not repeated anything, but had 2 friends who had to do so for various reasons. I had missed time due to financial reasons, which made me graduate a year later, though without having to repeat anything.
I know it can be tough. Life isn't always easy and this can happen to anyone- and it does. So you failed, so what? Not going to be the last time, so it's completely okay. It actually teaches you something- how to get back up on your feet for example. 
Anyway, I have 2 tips for this situation. As I said I never repeated anything, but I have seen people do it, and when I missed a year, I had to take my next classes with new people rather than my friends, so that was change in its own right. Here is my advice:
- repeating can be a daunting experience as everything in you will tell you you should have finished this already...so:
-take it a class at a time, as if you never took that class. forget that you've done it before. be better than before
- if your struggle is with memory, you'll have to be better this time around, so make things interactive- do your work, get in study group if there's such, or ask a friend to study...go to office hours of the professors and ask questions. find out what is your study type, and find such information(there are few different ones- I am a visual learned so when I struggled I found videos on the subject I was studying), there's a test you can take about your study type online, also find extra information connected to what you're studying. you can check easily, also find brain games and exercises and do them regularly. your brain is a muscle too and it can improve
-since repeating the same homeworks/test/coursework WILL be daunting, find yourself a hobby or interest that is continuous and that you love- something that you can look forward to on regular basis. something that can make you think, once I do well on this test- I will be able to do this thing I love. something to get you through
That's all from me, hope it helps!


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Eh, I have to take lots of things twice because I fail the first time. Lets see, drivers test, First AID level III, Machinist/Millwright, Class 3 Drivers. More to come I am sure.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you like your major? On a sidenote, I graduated uni.


----------



## bruised (Feb 10, 2013)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> They are indeed facts. Facts OP is obviously displeased about. Now, regardless of the outcome of this semantic pedantry, I felt like offering them some solid advice. That's what this forum is for; no need to get offended.
> 
> Feel free to take the advice regardless.
> 
> In any event, to answer your question, no, I am not familiar with failing two years of university. How does one feel in that situation, exactly? How'd you end up there?


Youre not good at assessing whether a thread is a complaint


----------



## AllWorkNoPlay (Jul 24, 2015)

So long as you've actually learned something that will stick with you with the rest of your life, it's safe to say that those 2 years were well worth the pain.

If you were just going for the sake of graduating and getting a piece of toilet paper that you can go around impress people with, then, by all means.. yes, you have failed, and rightfully so.

Nobody should force themselves to go and study something they couldn't give a rat's arse about. I know, the economy sucks, I don't blame you by all means - but University is not a magic bullet that will solve all your problems. It's only a tool. If that was the case - everybody would just go to uni.. and everybody would be a high earner.. and poverty wouldn't exist.

That's because it doesn't matter what you're trying to achieve, and what the means to the end are.. there is no easy road. Everything comes with obstacles, sweat, blood.. and tears. Your rate of success will be proportional to the amount of distress you're willing to endure to get what you want.


----------



## scilentor (Feb 8, 2014)

dh94 said:


> I wasted two years.
> 
> I failed the first year of the university and I had to re-take the same year.
> 
> ...


Not sure how your university works, but mine goes by subjects and you dont fail grades because you would fail a subject. If you fail a subject (which i've done quite a few times) you just re-take them, but that doesnt mean you fail te whole year.. :surprise:


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

My first year of university, I passed all my classes. But my second year I stopped giving a **** and started doing drugs and drank more frequently. I was dealing with terrible existential depression and I eventually dropped out despite trying out every treatment I could find. So I can relate a ton.


----------



## jumpstart (Feb 6, 2015)

If dropping out also means failing then yes. Took me 3 tries to finish college. Well, government kinda forced me though when they sent me a letter saying they will not fund me anymore if I drop out again.


----------



## imm0rtAl (Nov 9, 2013)

I feel ya, bro. I know the feeling of failure every single time, being below the average...


----------



## 08123 (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm currently in the same situation...my program is computer science. Nothing could have prepared me for university. The low grades affected my confidence tremendously. I'm going to have to spend another year too. What sucks the most is knowing how much money you wasted. Sometimes it's good to be in this dark spot...it gives you the drive to work harder, because you know what it's like to feel like a failure. Good luck.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

8 years later of everyone telling me I had to get a degree for a job and trying various degrees I said to hell with it. I don't have so much as a certificate. I'm not even sure it was worth finishing highschool. I have become soooo much happier and more confident with both people and activities after a few years of no more stress brought on by school. I will become homeless from lack of job opportunities before I set foot in a classroom again.


----------



## saperson (Jun 28, 2015)

It's not necessary the OP's fault if he fails. At my university the difficultly and quality of courses depend heavily on the professor you get. If you're unlucky, you'll get a hard and bad prof. Sometimes a course would have average of 90%, and then next year, under a different prof, it'd drop to like 60%. It all depends on the professor you get, and possible your classmates because that can affect any bell curving


----------



## virgoshoyru (Jul 20, 2015)

I've wasted my first year at uni, I've been studying English but it's heavy on literature and not linguistics which is what I actually care about and I saw no future ahead of me studying it so I've applied to move to media and marketing. I went through so much to pass, and I did, and now I'm throwing it all away, all my friends and everything to start this new course. I know (hope) it's going to be worth it in the end but since student loans cost so much it's not just the time that bothers me, I think I am currently in around £13000 of debt already, for a year that counts for nothing - but it was that or keep on studying English and then get into more debt doing a masters. I don't even know if I'm going to be good at or even pass this new course, English is the only thing I've ever really gotten the hang of and I'm a failure at everything else so my future looks bleak.

We'll get through it though, life goes on whether we like it or not.


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

Hey,

Third's the charm 

Here's some advice if you decide to follow through and try again (but even harder this time)

*1.* Make sure you have your mind on the work and be present in knowing that you are there to learn the work and succeed in your education

*2.* If you fail that first test in any of your classes, seek tutoring. There should be resources where you can get intimate help with whatever work you're learning. I know for me, it can be hard sometimes to fully grasp information with a room full of people.

*3.* Dedicate time to study or review. If you don't get something in class, make sure you make it your business to understand it.

*4.* If you're repeating a course, try to find some of the previous tests from the professor that you're taking. This way you will know what to expect on the test.

*5.*Are you a person that likes to party? It's not bad to party but learn to prioritize. When you've made sure that you have done all that you need to do for your classes, then the option of going out because you deserve that break should apply.

These are just some. I would love to know what other stuff you do outside of class to understand what could be making your time difficult.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah if u failed all courses, that's pretty bad.. 

But usually to first years, i recommend that if you are going to fail, then fail at the start.. not towards the end..


----------



## ShinigamiKai (Aug 6, 2015)

Ok, wait, are we literally talking about failing every class? That's most likely a sign something is going on. It's perfectly ok to switch your major if it isn't working for you. It's also ok to take time off to figure out what you really want to do. I'm not sure what made you choose your major, but if it was for money or status maybe you should reconsider it. I wasted a year of college though. Left 3/4 of the way through my second semester and had like a 1.5 gpa. Had to go to a community college to get a decent gpa. Then I transferred to a third school and graduated with a 3.5 gpa. So it's definitely something you can recover from. You just have to do some soul searching and find your motivation^^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I failed more than half of my classes at university from the fall 2002 to fall 2007 after attempting 172 credit hours/units. Ive earned 76 credit hours.


----------



## LaterJobin (Aug 2, 2015)

I had a very similar situation. I was in my senior year of college and struggling really bad with depression and anxiety. I started taking my classes with the plan to graduate, but I failed most of my first two rounds of tests and ended up having to drop all of the classes to avoid them screwing my GPA up. Well the next year I thought ok I'm doing this...Nope, I definitely failed again and it was a big blow to my confidence and my GPA bc I tried really hard. I ended up dropping out of the program. I thought I wasted all that time and after awhile of letting that get to me I decided to transfer to a school closer to home in the same program and it was the best decision I ever made. I worked my *** off and did amazing this year and actually just graduated and got into grad school. So what I'm saying is do not give up! This time in your life may be making it harder for you, but find a solution and keep going! Those two years weren't a waste. They sucked for me, but taught me a lot.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Yes, I can relate... Anxiety and depression make it hard to stay motivated,stay focused .....


college is easy to do with out a mental block...but if you're dealing with these two, its gonna be a doozy


----------



## GabrielPangan (Aug 18, 2015)

Same here my 2 year associate degree became 4 years O_O i am depressed because of how much money I wasted but failure can give u a lessons in life and as for me i already learnt it thats y im always attending classes


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

thats nothing.
i have wasted almost 5 years.
i will probably never even go to uni.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I failed my first two years of university and I still managed to achieve my professional goals regardless. Don't throw in the towel, learn from your mistakes, regain focus and try again.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh,absolutely. One course,I was repeating stuff over and over. And I was a good student at school but for one reason or another,I could just never motivate myself in tertiary education...


----------



## sprinkles (May 30, 2014)

I did alright my first year of uni. But then messed up the second year. Then I quit cause I realised I hated what I was doing. Two years wasted. 

I know I could have tried more at uni. I think some of it was my fault cause I didn't try hard enough, but also my SA just got too much and I found it really hard to go to my tutorials.


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

dh94 said:


> Is there anybody who is familiar with failing at university and wasting years?


Yes, I've wasted 2.5 years of Uni/College. I've been attending with FinAid, but now I am not eligible due to GPA.

I was struggling with severe depression and anxiety. I avoided classes because I felt so much anxiety and pain. I've done all my assignments and turned in major projects but not attending seriously hurt my grades. I've started seeing a therapist, things got a little better.

I am working hard now, and trying to save money to go to college. 
However, I feel like a constant failure because I'm not able to graduate college in time like the "others." People I see everyday give me stress about failing those years and wasting money and being "lazy."

But I'm almost there. I want to graduate College.


----------

